# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Пароль на конфигурацию(помогите снять)

## wit2007

Доброго времени суток форумчане.
Может у кого есть опыт в решении проблемы.
Один м....к поставил пароль на конфигурацию 1с:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
И теперь требует бабло за распароливание.
Т.е. при обновлении просит пароль. А так в программке работать можно, но конфу не поменять не обновить без пароля нельзя.
Как убрать пароль с конфигурации, ПОМОГИТЕ!

----------


## espero2000

Высылайте конфу

----------


## wit2007

vitamina нашел может кому пригодится

 цитирую:

Если надо убрать пароль пользователя, то просто переименовываем папку userdef в папке с базой, если надо снять пароль непосредственно с конфы, тогда пользуемся обработкой sp.exe из архива (описание в readme.txt). В архиве ещё 2 обработки по снятию паролей с ert - nopass7x.exe и password.exe.

http://narod.ru/disk/57488642001.c4c...nopass.7z.html

----------

28081970 (18.09.2016), cntkf (28.02.2015), Egor5130 (14.06.2016), format1c (16.09.2015), MarishaMarvel (29.03.2016), mrblack (23.12.2016), muwa (01.09.2016), m_alena (13.11.2016), Prisian (17.09.2019), segabu (29.06.2017), Sohana (16.05.2021), SPMig (04.07.2014), tatiana0009 (14.06.2013), UncleLisha (03.05.2017), user1212 (25.09.2018), Victor0703 (27.07.2017), Voland36 (04.05.2016), Евген Бухгалте (04.08.2017), Кузя2016 (18.05.2016)

----------


## AHDRUXA

Ребята - честно, задолбали уже подобные темы и умные советы.
Специально на будущее для всех поломал и выкладываю:
http://depositfiles.com/files/4pkxn1zlo

Способ: запускаем екзешник, запускаем конфигуратор, нажимаем на конфигурацию - требует пароль.
Нажимаем ОК и пусть такие вымагалы зарабатывают деньги честным трудом...
В свойствах конфигурации меняем пароль и вуаля....

----------

28081970 (18.09.2016), af68 (03.02.2016), AgiBaa (15.09.2015), alexbob00 (07.05.2015), alexgear (21.04.2016), alexmob (14.05.2013), Andrianikuks (22.10.2013), and_re (07.08.2015), anisf (18.10.2013), ann_zav (18.04.2015), asama (06.11.2014), atixdin (24.08.2016), bankiraib (07.01.2017), batman2004 (13.09.2016), Big Serg (30.03.2017), blondinka1C (04.07.2013), bond92 (18.08.2020), buhr (13.04.2013), Bur_Tomik (23.10.2015), bvZzzz (16.02.2017), cntkf (28.02.2015), Constantin17 (20.11.2015), ctpek03a (14.02.2016), DaMirka (15.02.2016), Deya (07.06.2016), Durdom (08.04.2015), Ekaterina15 (13.07.2013), Elenka0702 (23.04.2014), enginegr (28.10.2014), evheniy (25.11.2014), Fabler (06.05.2016), FaceControl (11.07.2013), flsvta (20.05.2015), fmf68 (28.03.2014), format1c (16.09.2015), GazzW7 (27.03.2014), godlatro (02.05.2017), hiltik (17.12.2013), intertelecom (17.07.2014), iv-nic (03.10.2013), IxNadin (22.05.2013), julietta_w (09.02.2017), j_mcr (10.09.2013), karama (30.11.2013), kasimovmamur (29.09.2016), kasperskiylab1 (13.02.2015), Kesak (19.11.2015), kirsm (17.11.2012), komp24 (15.02.2015), kono2005 (06.07.2017), kucenkomn (13.07.2015), Laman (02.06.2017), Lester (27.02.2015), lost-s0u1 (12.08.2014), loxoput (16.09.2015), maccbekhruz (02.01.2016), Maket (06.02.2017), MarishaMarvel (29.03.2016), Merlin1975 (13.07.2016), Mobidik (15.11.2012), muwa (01.09.2016), m_alena (17.10.2016), M_Alex (24.11.2015), Nail_Saby (12.03.2015), NASArock (26.10.2012), natld (17.06.2015), NKW (25.12.2013), OdiVol (03.02.2013), PDV64 (17.09.2013), pol-pvi (29.10.2013), Primus_vlg (09.01.2015), qwerty12q (23.03.2015), Raider111 (22.07.2016), richmore (11.05.2017), rimma_n (13.03.2014), Romanic11 (06.01.2014), RSN (05.09.2017), RuslanS (30.03.2016), rustavelli (19.01.2015), sadasdas (01.08.2016), Sanitch (31.05.2014), Sanya_977 (06.07.2015), sanyok.v (01.02.2015), sashaorion (07.09.2012), sashok_alex (18.06.2015), sean69 (07.12.2012), seedgg (05.06.2013), sheffchik (20.06.2015), Sibiryak (04.03.2013), silveron (10.09.2017), skorm (12.02.2014), SPMig (04.07.2014), sskov (11.04.2013), sveta5 (04.07.2016), SympfonyK (17.04.2015), tatiana0009 (14.06.2013), temurlang (21.12.2016), the1 (19.09.2016), Tigra_N (15.12.2016), tiri_td (15.10.2013), Tokio78 (22.10.2012), tracer666 (29.07.2017), UncleLisha (03.05.2017), vampirich (12.02.2016), Vanellus (05.06.2015), vanomad (08.06.2017), varta77777 (26.11.2013), Victor0703 (27.07.2017), vic_ol (10.11.2012), vkozak (12.09.2012), vzbel (18.11.2016), V_Svetlana (22.03.2017), weedwilly (04.05.2013), Wescor (21.12.2016), wet66 (30.04.2016), wit2007 (16.08.2012), wsw (09.10.2014), XLater (11.07.2013), xomter (28.11.2013), Yeghishe (13.11.2016), yh2005 (04.12.2013), zafar-bek (27.12.2014), zjo (17.12.2012), Гамадрил (14.09.2014), Ирина1 (19.08.2015), Иринаааааа (01.03.2016), Келка (12.11.2014), МАТРЁШКА (23.08.2012), Рыська (11.04.2014), сергейка5 (01.03.2014), Сырожа (30.06.2016), Эвери (09.02.2013)

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> ...
> Нажимаем ОК и пусть такие вымагалы зарабатывают деньги честным трудом......


Ругаешь "вымагал", а сам им помогаешь - выкладываешь файло на вымогательский обменник... Как-то это не последовательно...

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Ругаешь "вымагал", а сам им помогаешь - выкладываешь файло на вымогательский обменник... Как-то это не последовательно...


дай мне нормальный файлообменник выложу туда.... делов то 
я то что вспомнил туда и выложил =)

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Народ.Ру - вполне человечий обменник. И скоростью, и заморочек с ожиданиями нет.

----------


## vovchicnn

Господа! Человеку надо 1cv7.md ломануть, а вы всякую хрень советуете, мне встретился только один дельный совет от http://forum.ruboard.ru/member.php/95167-AHDRUXA , правда, не проверял, потому как сам в подобных случаях пользуюсь вот чем:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/fsyKZXKa/Взлом77.html , эта игрушка переписывает платформу, а не базу данных. Функций и возможностей - МАМА НЕ ГОРЮЙ! Если ты не программер и не профи (ИМЕННО ПРОФИ!!! По 1с), использовать не советую, можете накосячить. Это как раскалённым железом масло резать... В двух словах: эти игрушки просто игнорируют запрос пароля: Прога просит пароль, ничего не вводишь, ОК, и ты там. Правда, текст пароля так не узнать... Ломает всё: *.MD, внешние отчёты/обработки *.ert, пароли пользователей. ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Для площадок 25 и 27!!!

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> Господа! Человеку надо ...
> ...
> !!!


Чо-то  антивирь на твоё чюдо шибко ругается. Типа, шибкая ломалка, комп тоже поломает заодно крепко...

---------- Post added at 23:58 ---------- Previous post was at 23:30 ----------




> ...
> Один м....к поставил пароль...


Попробуй вот это:
http://narod.ru/disk/61048251001.668...Passw.zip.html

----------


## vovchicnn

> Чо-то антивирь на твоё чюдо шибко ругается. Типа, шибкая ломалка, комп тоже поломает заодно крепко...


Бояре! Сие чудо не моё! Мне тоже подарили. А антивирь действительно может ругаться, т.к. эта игрушка внаглую переписывает ПЛАТФОРМУ-матушку, и потом 1с-ке по-барабану, какую БД использовать. Не переживай, комп не поломает, только 1с-ку. Так что, 1С-ку и антивирь надо выключить (на время работы игрушки). Да, вернуть исходное состояние проблемно, а по-сему: ДЕЛАЙ АРХИВЧИК ПЛАТФОРМЫ, если надо вернуть исходное состояние. А потом всё проще: взял да поменял все пароли: на конфу, всем юзерам и т.п. Только не грубить с возможностями! А то можно так "флагов" понавставлять, что программированием заниматься станет проблематично: будет все ошибки принимать за чистую монету, ищи их потом... На работе я эту игрушку не использую, только дома, т.к. дома, кроме меня никто к компу не подходит: что надо сломал, и вернул БД на Родину...

----------


## vovchicnn

> http://www.4shared.com/zip/fsyKZXKa/Взлом77.html


 Без обид, ссылка больше не работает. Мне люди намекнули, такое выкладывать нельзя, да просто не по человечьи. Я игрушку удалил с обменника. ИБО: такие г... ставят на ноль защиту авторских прав программеров, коим я считаюсь. Тем, кто успел качнуть, советую: никуда не выкладывать и не делиться: ЛЮДИ следить будут... 




> Один м....к поставил пароль на конфигурацию 1с:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
> И теперь требует бабло за распароливание.


Перевожу:
1. Программер сделал работу, поставил защиту (до момента оплаты), а ему не платят.
2. Пришёл новый (заказчик темы), старый не хочет свои разработки дарить.
3. Заказчик темы хочет сп...ть чужую удачную конфу, например, скачанную с ИС, да без разницы откуда. Автор, ест-но просит денежку, а автор темы предпочитает... 
4. Если тот, кто требует бабло неправ, так его можно "на вид" поставить и наказать! Но! он не прячется, а требует деньги, а значит, прав. Нет, это заказчик темы хочет "втихушку" чужое поиметь... Я этого не люблю. Честной народ меня поймёт. Это не тот инструмент, который можно развешивать на форумах.
А автору темы *wit2007*, советую с подобными вопросами на www.infostart.ru обращаться, там объяснят.

----------


## aam69

Респект за ломалку. Оружие в разных руках - это орудие преступления и орудие правосудия. Каждый выбирает сам.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Респект за ломалку. Оружие в разных руках - это орудие преступления и орудие правосудия. Каждый выбирает сам.


Я понял, что выбрал ты, поэтому и убрал с сайта.

----------


## aam69

> Я понял, что выбрал ты, поэтому и убрал с сайта.


В моих руках это лекарство от склероза. Все никак руки не доходили самому доделать аналог.))) А то что убрал верно, программер сам для себя сделает.)))

----------


## inoks

Обсуждалось где то в базе http://ask.8c1.ru - есть обработка

----------


## Эвери

AHDRUXA СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ. Я УЖЕ И НЕ НАДЕЯЛСЯ. ТЫ ГЕНИЙ.

----------


## ivlads

все равно не снимается пароль

----------


## AHDRUXA

> все равно не снимается пароль


см. мой пост #4 на предыдущей странице - все работает :cool:

----------


## kirsm

> - честно, задолбали уже подобные темы и умные советы.
> Специально на будуще


Спасибо Вам за профессионализм

----------


## strel9

> vitamina нашел может кому пригодится
> 
>  цитирую:
> 
> Если надо убрать пароль пользователя, то просто переименовываем папку userdef в папке с базой, если надо снять пароль непосредственно с конфы, тогда пользуемся обработкой sp.exe из архива (описание в readme.txt). В архиве ещё 2 обработки по снятию паролей с ert - nopass7x.exe и password.exe.
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/57488642001.c4c...nopass.7z.html


ссылка не работает :(

----------


## wit2007

> ссылка не работает :(


лови

---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 ----------

тут

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> лови
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:11 ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 ----------
> 
> тут


Не ловицца. Ни тут, ни там.

----------


## wit2007

бери уже

----------


## bestship

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0%A1-7.7/page5

----------


## AHDRUXA

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post258935

----------


## m2PE1d

Конфу открывает, но новый пароль не сохраняет. Соответственно, без пароля конфу тоже не сделать.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Конфу открывает, но новый пароль не сохраняет. Соответственно, без пароля конфу тоже не сделать.


см. мой предыдущий пост - все открывает и меняет.

----------


## m2PE1d

Приношу извинения.
Все работает.
Я менял не тот пароль. Не на конфу, а на авторство :-)

----------


## ksa19

Большое спасибо!

----------


## INSH0706

Все получилось. Большое спасибо.

----------


## AHDRUXA

Да не за что... Пользуйтесь...

----------


## irinali5

СПАСИБО!!

Вы очень выручили!

----------


## nsadmn

PRIVET. POMOGI MNE SPRAVITSA S KONF ONA NE ZAPUSKAETSA

1C MESSAGE.png

----------


## bestship

> PRIVET. POMOGI MNE SPRAVITSA S KONF ONA NE ZAPUSKAETSA


Скинь MD-шник

----------


## vovchicnn

> Скинь MD-шник


Пиши в личку, помогу. Здесь такие игрушки нельзя выкладывать.

----------


## Kavomatovlpilm

что самостоятельно в домашних условиях снять пароль не получится. 
Только на оборудовании, позволяющем работать с микрокодом жесткого диска.

----------


## AHDRUXA

> что самостоятельно в домашних условиях снять пароль не получится. 
> Только на оборудовании, позволяющем работать с микрокодом жесткого диска.


Это вопрос или утверждение? По моему тема раскрыта на 100%

----------


## sercher_

хех, а может дело не в вымогалах? может это хозяин программера кинуть хотел? понимаю что чувак ушел не красиво, но.... всякие случаи бывают на охоте.... так что ломатели паролей на конфу думайте и об этом тоже, может чуваку за его конфу тривиально не заплатили, и теперь вы на очереди......

----------


## igorbronx

Ничего не происходит, 1с так и закрываеться,пароль даже если сменить не подходит

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Ничего не происходит, 1с так и закрываеться,пароль даже если сменить не подходит


Если честно то ничего из прочитанного не понял. Где что происходит, как и что закрывается, куда что подходит и меняется... 
Ничего не понятно.

----------


## avm3110

> Если честно то ничего из прочитанного не понял


"Умом Россию не понять... Тут можно только верить" (с) не сой
Собственно говоря, выше идёт абстрактная тирада, даже не вопрос - а значит "понимание" совсем не требуется, нужно только поверить фактам - "у автора ничего не происходит, с не закрывается, а пароль не подходит".

----------


## kucenkomn

Спасибо, все получилось.

----------


## Родионн

> Ребята - честно, задолбали уже подобные темы и умные советы.
> Специально на будущее для всех поломал и выкладываю:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/4pkxn1zlo
> 
> Способ: запускаем екзешник, запускаем конфигуратор, нажимаем на конфигурацию - требует пароль.
> Нажимаем ОК и пусть такие вымагалы зарабатывают деньги честным трудом...
> В свойствах конфигурации меняем пароль и вуаля....


Андрюха респект. :) Спс.

----------


## ЕвгенийБолдыр

а можно мне ломалку на boldir85@mail.ru,буду благодарен!

----------


## AHDRUXA

> а можно мне ломалку на boldir85@mail.ru,буду благодарен!


Не внимательно читали тему... 4 пост
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post258935

----------

gray2005 (07.07.2017)

----------


## hajiyevrr

> Ребята - честно, задолбали уже подобные темы и умные советы.
> Специально на будущее для всех поломал и выкладываю:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/4pkxn1zlo
> 
> Способ: запускаем екзешник, запускаем конфигуратор, нажимаем на конфигурацию - требует пароль.
> Нажимаем ОК и пусть такие вымагалы зарабатывают деньги честным трудом...
> В свойствах конфигурации меняем пароль и вуаля....


Спасибо

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Ребята - честно, задолбали уже подобные темы и умные советы.
> Специально на будущее для всех поломал и выкладываю:
> http://depositfiles.com/files/4pkxn1zlo
> 
> Способ: запускаем екзешник, запускаем конфигуратор, нажимаем на конфигурацию - требует пароль.
> Нажимаем ОК и пусть такие вымагалы зарабатывают деньги честным трудом...
> В свойствах конфигурации меняем пароль и вуаля....


Старый файл грохнули. Сообщение править не дает. Залил снова :)
http://depositfiles.com/files/dpu8x5iwm

----------

maximka_rus (14.11.2017), Pashencevds (19.02.2019), soleille (05.12.2017), Strategu (24.04.2018)

----------


## andrew.circ

Уважаемый! файл удалили, можете перезалить?) буду очень благодарен)

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Уважаемый! файл удалили, можете перезалить?) буду очень благодарен)




Только что сам попробовал. Все работает по ссылке в предыдущем сообщении, файл скачал. Что то вы не правильно делаете!

----------


## aigar

Для удаления пароля с конфы просто закиньте dll в bin https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BiFS/YLMavZykY и все конфа открывается без пароля

----------

iStan (18.09.2020)

----------


## Kreil

Андрюха, СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ!

----------


## yulchik.83

Добрый день.Помогите пожалуйста. Хотела создать со своей старой рабочей базы абсолютно чистую базу, но оказалось что на конфигурации стоит пароль и как открыть я не знаю. Программиста тоже найти сейчас уже не смогу Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день.Помогите пожалуйста. Хотела создать со своей старой рабочей базы абсолютно чистую базу, но оказалось что на конфигурации стоит пароль и как открыть я не знаю. Программиста тоже найти сейчас уже не смогу Помогите пожалуйста


Достаточно запустить конфигуратор на версии Portable_1c_relize_27
Ссылка здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....684#post492684

----------


## yulchik.83

большое спасибо

----------


## Anatoli_kz

Приветствую. 
У меня на 1С 7.7 стоит пароль доступа - для обновления каждые полгода. 
Фирма сама уже не занимается поддержкой этого продукта лет 5 
Постоянно приходится откатывать системное время назад - тогда все открывается. 
Как снять этот пароль? 

Буфер 1C.jpg

----------


## aigar

замени файл в папке Program Files в bin Seven.dll https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FEnB/jP2wPEMaq. пароль станет пустым потом просто пересохранишь новый пароль или новый поставишь

----------

Nati999 (04.04.2020)

----------


## Anatoli_kz

> замени файл в папке Program Files в bin Seven.dll https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FEnB/jP2wPEMaq. пароль станет пустым потом просто пересохранишь новый пароль или новый поставишь


Я по инфо с этой ветки так уже пробовал. 

Сейчас еще раз так же - как вы описали. 

Запрос пароля так же всплывает - как в скрине. 
Вводишь или не вводишь что либо программа закрывается.

----------


## aigar

в конфигурации в глобальном модуле  ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы() проверь, там выруби это и все

----------


## aigar

могу помочь

----------


## Anatoli_kz

> в конфигурации в глобальном модуле  ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы() проверь, там выруби это и все


Это получается надо через командую строку или как?

----------


## Anatoli_kz

Видимо сам не разберусь...

----------


## aigar

> Видимо сам не разберусь...


это 1С нужно открыть в режиме конфигуратора и там править. могу подсказать скинь md файл он должен лежать в каталоге базы называется 1Cv7.MD в личку

----------

Anatoli_kz (10.10.2018)

----------


## aigar

> это 1С нужно открыть в режиме конфигуратора и там править. могу подсказать скинь md файл он должен лежать в каталоге базы называется 1Cv7.MD в личку


сделай копию базы. проверь пароль: ЛАМПА

----------

Anatoli_kz (10.10.2018)

----------


## Anatoli_kz

> сделай копию базы. проверь пароль: ЛАМПА


+1000

Подошел!!!
СПАСИБО! ))

----------


## AHDRUXA

Обновил ссылки файла для открытия конфигурации без пароля:

https://wdho.ru/24Vt
https://anonfiles.com/W7IaCa40n3/bezparola_rar
https://ru.files.fm/u/32ud8ewp

----------

AgeNT_Mix (05.09.2019), Diba (04.03.2020), Rustamuz2021 (27.03.2021), shuperv (13.10.2019), tetyamotya (05.01.2022), volcharazx (25.11.2019)

----------


## vovchicnn

*Bogdanesy* https://forum.ruboard.ru/member.php/524753-Bogdanesy Ты что-то попутал... В этой теме секреты конфигураций 1с обсуждают, а не рекламируют всякую хрень. Не делай так больше в таких темах. Поищи по форуму, может, найдёшь подходящее место для ГОЛИМОЙ рекламы.
//
Ссылочку на твой пост надо бы Админам сайта отправить... Да ладно, сами найдут.

----------


## vovchicnn

> Обновил ссылки файла для открытия конфигурации без пароля:
> 
> https://wdho.ru/24Vt
> https://anonfiles.com/W7IaCa40n3/bezparola_rar
> https://ru.files.fm/u/32ud8ewp


 .... сначала накачать себе всякого говна, а потом (может быть) открыть через жопу??? Умник, блин! 
Делается это по-другому: ломается сама платформа 1С, ломается так, что она просто забывает пароль проверить... Это касается паролей на вход, на внешние обработки/отчёты и на конфигурацию. Вывески типа "как" я тут писать не буду, кому надо - спросят.

----------


## royce

Добрый день, в конфигурации на модуле обычного приложения стоит пароль можете помочь убрать этот пароль?

----------


## aigar

> Добрый день, в конфигурации на модуле обычного приложения стоит пароль можете помочь убрать этот пароль?


Напишите в личку если проблема еще актуальна? помогу

----------


## iStan

> Для удаления пароля с конфы просто закиньте dll в bin https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BiFS/YLMavZykY и все конфа открывается без пароля


пароль запрашивает, но канает просто нажатие ОК. проверено на .027

----------

Sntim (30.05.2021), tetyamotya (05.01.2022)

----------

